

Colors - A go library which produce colorful characters. - wsxiaoys
https://github.com/wsxiaoys/colors

======
wsxiaoys
An online version for godoc:
<http://gopkgdoc.appspot.com/pkg/github.com/wsxiaoys/colors>

